# First shot on my classic



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

So this didn't go quite as well as planned.At fist I thought it was my grind but I'm sure it's not now as I'm pretty familiar with grind courses for espresso.

so I have ground my 18g dose of coffee clicker the portafilter into position, cup on scales press the brew button and the water just shoots straight through the coffee! And sprays a lot!

i am using a bottomless portafilter and I have done the OPV mod.

I am thinking the pressure may be set wrong?

any other suggestions please people?

any help with what I'm doing wrong??

many thanks

Ben


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What size basket are you using? Spraying every where sounds like a distribution issue rather than pressure.

What grinder are you using?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If water I passing through the puck to quikly, then the likely culprit are:

Grind to coarse

Not tamped hard enough

Too much headroom

Is this a new bean you are using because the setting for bean a might be quite different to the setting for bean b

Try going finer for starters nd report back


----------

